# schworen



## Learning

Hola, alguien me podría ayudar a traducir SCHWOREN? No la encuentro en el diccionario porque supongo que será un verbo, y no sé cuál es. Si no es en español, en inglés 

Hello, could someone help me translate SCHWOREN? 

*Sunniten in seiner Heimatstadt Tikrit schworen Rache*

Thanks a lot.
Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## Kajjo

schwören, Vergangenheit: sie schworen Rache
to swear, to vow

Kajjo


----------



## EvilWillow

Hola

Rache schwören = jurar venganza
sie schworen Rache = juraron venganza

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## Learning

Muchas gracias, me habéis sido de ayuda.
Thanks a lot! You've really helped me!

How would you translate there HEIMATSTADT?
Cómo traduciríais allí HEIMATSTADT?

Gracias!


----------



## heidita

Heimatstadt, lugar de origen, pueblo o ciudad natal.


----------



## Whodunit

Learning said:


> *Sunniten in seiner Heimatstadt Tikrit schworen Rache*


 
In case you need the whole sentence translated into Spanish:

_Los suníes en su ciudad natal de Tikrit juraron venganza._


----------

